# Project pause



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

In case anybody was wondering, from a long time ago, I do plan on getting a saltwater tank set up and going. The Old Salt helped me a whole lot! I'm still excited about it, but for now am gonna hold off. I can't seem to keep my freshwater tank balanced, not to mention I can't quite afford stuff for the saltwater tank (I want to get good quality stuff, not cheap junk that'll have to be replaced often and/or harm my pets!).

Considering I've already bought the tank (210 gal.), I got started. But with the above reasons, plus I really have nowhere to put it (it's sitting in my dad's study/den room right now), I gotta wait.

But anyhoo, when I DO start for real, I'll definitely come here for all my info. I've been looking at sites, just so I can get a head start on being informed, and they all seem reef-oriented, with coral. I dunno if I really want coral... just fishies! And this place seems to be the only one that will give me help I need without all the extra stuff I don't really have interest in


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol the coral bug will bite vivid dawn... trust me  but I started out fish only as well. This is a great place for information, and with a 210 gallon you are going to have a lot of choices... it will be an interesting ride.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Coral bugs bite? LOL j/k
I might... I'm extremely picky about what's put in my tanks, to keep a "theme" (which is why mine are sparsely planted... I hate the color green ;p). I've seen a few pictures of blue coral, but I dunno if that's special lighting, or really rare specimens. It'd be nice, though!

My only worry about saltwater, is I really don't want to get wild-caught fish...especially to start out with. The only tank-bred/raised ones I can find are some gobies and Clown fish. Not that there's anything wrong with Clowns...I just personally don't like 'em.

Oh well, I have plenty of time to sort things out. At least a whole year, if not longer!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

look up cardinalfish, most can easily be bred in the average home aquaria,


----------

